# PROBLEMS TYPING POSTS? ####



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Anybody getting problems with editing replies - PC freezing, typing not appearing, page jumping about? See here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 039#852039


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

None here John. Are all you affected users using IE7? I'm staying with IE6 for now.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No - I'm on IE 6 too


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm using I.E.7 and I've noticed that sometimes the cursor does not keep 
up with my two fingered typing ........ in fact it's just done it :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I noticed it last night.
I think it's linked to the adverts in the top right of the screen.

Rogue


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes it seems to be :? I captured the line that appears on the bottom bar whilst it's doing it and pasted it into a fresh browser. Yes it is the advert.


----------



## Steve_t (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi,

If you're willing to try the excellent Firefox 2.0 web browser, I can recommend a couple of good plug-ins:

Adblock - blocks most ads from web pages (I rarely see an ad on this forum and never a pop-up)

Flashblock - blocks Flash from web pages, including new Flash banner ads (you can click them to play if you wish and allow Flash from selected websites)

With a combo of the above, I enjoy a virtually ad-free online world! The odd one gets past, but most are blocked.

You can search for the extensions here: 
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/

Steve


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As a Firefox 2.0 user, I have not experienced any problems and I concur with the above.

(for the IE users, has micro$oft just applied a patch? I know there has been updates on all my PCs over the last few days


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae's fixed it now


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

See this subject below this one "mini hangs"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

saint said:


> See this subject below this one "mini hangs"


Yes I saw that one - but posted this one - and linked to the other - on the main forum to get a few more people to see it :wink: .


----------

